

Dan Ariely on Hacking Human Behavior - Good Life Project - glenstansberry
http://www.goodlifeproject.com

======
AceJohnny2
I read Dan's book, Predictably Irrational, which has been an incredible eye-
opener on human behaviour.

I no longer get worked up by people's useless habits or our susceptibility to
marketing. I am also better able to understand my own issues and better
equipped to address them.

Thanks for this video!

~~~
kefs
I highly recommend Dan's blog.. <http://danariely.com/>

------
nickreese
Interesting insight from my favorite human behavior researcher of our time.

